# Pre-war Westfield Ladies' Bike $125



## Ranger Dan (Aug 8, 2013)

Saw this on my local CL.  Thought someone might be interested, especially at the price.

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/3963871466.html


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 8, 2013)

*!!*

Dude, those wheels are killer! Late 30's lobdell drop centers .


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2013)

Would grab if I lives closer.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Aug 9, 2013)

You might be talking me into it.  It's just down the pike a short stretch....


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 9, 2013)

She's lovely Dan and I would 100% buy her if I didn't just buy two other bikes. The funny coincidence here is that I had a lot of family in Gloversville years ago. They've all moved out but I've actually been there..it was a quaint tiny little town.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Aug 10, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> She's lovely Dan and I would 100% buy her if I didn't just buy two other bikes. The funny coincidence here is that I had a lot of family in Gloversville years ago. They've all moved out but I've actually been there..it was a quaint tiny little town.




I dragged my feet a little too long to snag it, but if it was a Caber who ended up with it, you have my blessings, friend.  (I wouldn't have even known I wanted it unless I'd posted the thread, anyway, right?)

Gloversville ... I like those little northeastern industry towns.  I don't think I've been there since the '90s, but I'll always remember a college friend I had who was from there.


----------



## bike (Aug 10, 2013)

*did anyone*

save the pictures- listing gone


----------



## sgrace21 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Ranger Dan I am the happy new owner of the beauty. Bought it for my wife and two other bicycles. Aaron is a wonderful guy.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Aug 12, 2013)

sgrace21 said:


> Hey Ranger Dan I am the happy new owner of the beauty. Bought it for my wife and two other bicycles. Aaron is a wonderful guy.




I had that impression even just from the ads.  Happy riding, brother!


----------



## ajbikes (Aug 30, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting about my bikes on Craigslist Ranger Dan. Scott--sgrace21 is a quality collector. I always get more Aaron--ajbikes--oldbicycles@yahoo.com


----------

